# best way to become RN(nurse) from EMT-b



## wutthedutch (Mar 9, 2012)

would it be easier or faster to become a paramedic first and then transition to RN i have already done 2 of the prerequisits in college to become a nurse but then switched and took my emt basic course. but now that im certified i am having a hard time getting hired especially in a hispital because they want previous ambulance experiance to become an ER tech. also not sure which type of nurse would be ideal because i eventually want a special skill to move to Netherlands. any shared advice or info would be apreciated


----------



## medic417 (Mar 9, 2012)

Just go to RN school.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 9, 2012)

*re*

Really is a loaded question.  It depends on how long the wait list is for the RN program your interested in entering.  Also depends on the number of LVN/Medic upgrades per cycle they accept.  

But since you have only completed 2 pre-requisite courses it would be quite a while before you even qualify for the Medic-RN bridge as they typically require all the same course work completed as RN students before entering.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 9, 2012)

Nursing school. EMT gets you nowhere closer to a nursing degree except maybe a couple of electives. For your own benefit, don't mention your EMS experience during the first semester of nursing school and after that only if you absolutely must. The faculty will make you pay.


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 9, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Nursing school. EMT gets you nowhere closer to a nursing degree except maybe a couple of electives. For your own benefit, don't mention your EMS experience during the first semester of nursing school and after that only if you absolutely must. The faculty will make you pay.



Why? Just curious.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 9, 2012)

Here it is faster to become a medic and then do a 3 semester bridge to RN class. Because the waiting list to start the normal RN classes is so long.


----------



## m0nster986 (Mar 9, 2012)

Why do you want to become a nurse?



My suggestion to you is to gain experience with your EMT cert. and go to a PA program.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 9, 2012)

rwik123 said:


> Why? Just curious.



The know it all attitude of some medics who go to nursing school spoiled EMTs for them. And don't forget, nurses have their own version of the RN vs paramedic debate. 

I found in nursing school that I had an easier time than many of the other students because I had experience with being responsible for patients, but some things were more difficult (or just more of a process) to learn because I had to unlearn the way I already knew to do them. 

Standard entry level requirements of conformity...they just didn't care to hear about EMS.


----------



## TatuICU (Mar 9, 2012)

Go to nursing school.  Avoid starting any sentence with , "well, when i was on the truck....."


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 9, 2012)

Nursing school / nursing based forum.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Mar 10, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> The know it all attitude of some medics who go to nursing school spoiled EMTs for them. And don't forget, nurses have their own version of the RN vs paramedic debate.
> 
> I found in nursing school that I had an easier time than many of the other students because I had experience with being responsible for patients, but some things were more difficult (or just more of a process) to learn because I had to unlearn the way I already knew to do them.
> 
> Standard entry level requirements of conformity...they just didn't care to hear about EMS.



Werd. They don't wanna hear it =[


----------



## MedicBrew (Mar 12, 2012)

Pneumothorax said:


> Werd. They don't wanna hear it =[



Coming from a family with several RN’s, Trust me, they don’t care and may even hold it against you. 

Nursing and Pre-hospital have different philosophies (for lack of a better word). I have a few buddies that went through nursing school and they both said that once the instructors knew they were medics, they were treated differently.   

Not all, but some.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 12, 2012)

Been there, did that, got the t shirt, washed my car with it.
As I've recounted four or five times, they told me to take my EMT experience and put it away for four years until they were done with me. They didn't like it when I knew more about some technical stuff than they did, or took the lead when pt care demanded (correctly called a code on my second clinical rotation and then the instructor alter the records to reflect SHE called it).


----------



## Pneumothorax (Mar 13, 2012)

MedicBrew said:


> Coming from a family with several RN’s, Trust me, they don’t care and may even hold it against you.
> 
> Nursing and Pre-hospital have different philosophies (for lack of a better word). I have a few buddies that went through nursing school and they both said that once the instructors knew they were medics, they were treated differently.
> 
> Not all, but some.



It can go 2 ways , if shish hits the fan and a fast thinker is needed for an emergency all the knuckleheads in class who know theres EMS  amongst them will look at them to run the show, otherwise te instructor doesn't want your opinion, experiences or 2¢ lol.


----------



## MedicBrew (Mar 13, 2012)

Get that from experience I take it? 

We provide ACLS for 2 area hospitals and it always tickles me when it’s time for the mega-codes, the RN’s and DR’s start looking for the medics in class. 

Suddenly we’re medical professionals, and  then when their done, we’re taxi drivers yet again. <_<


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 14, 2012)

Those inexperienced in ACLS know that's what medics do, so they look to the medics for some leadership in getting the mechanics down. "We" might only run a couple codes per year or per month, but for some of those Physicians and Nurses, they might run a code once or twice in their lifetime because they're not in a field where many codes are expected. I've been away from EMS for a while, and I probably still can run a code in my sleep, though I'd probably be a bit rusty at the mechanics of it.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 14, 2012)

Nurses have this habit of discounting and discarding whatever isn't Nursing experience. You may have done something thousands of times "on the truck" and done it the same way the Nurses do it... but they won't consider that experience in your nursing training because it's not under the guise or watchful eyes of a Nurse. 

That's just how it is.


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Mar 14, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Been there, did that, got the t shirt, washed my car with it.
> As I've recounted four or five times, they told me to take my EMT experience and put it away for four years until they were done with me. They didn't like it when I knew more about some technical stuff than they did, or took the lead when pt care demanded (correctly called a code on my second clinical rotation and then the instructor alter the records to reflect SHE called it).



Was this to take the credit herself, or was it to keep you from running afoul of some regulation?


----------



## DPM (Mar 14, 2012)

Does anyone here have any info / advice / stories about Medic - RN bridge course type things? I've heard they exist... um... yeah that's all I know really!

Fire away!


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 14, 2012)

I have heard of a couple P->RN courses, but you take a short summer course and then you start 2nd semester of a 4 semester program... assuming you have everything else taken care of. Basically, you're doing a 3 1/2 semester out of 4 semesters of RN school. You might be better off just doing a traditional RN program (of some sort, even accelerated program types)... at least here in California.


----------



## DPM (Mar 14, 2012)

Akulahawk said:


> I have heard of a couple P->RN courses, but you take a short summer course and then you start 2nd semester of a 4 semester program... assuming you have everything else taken care of. Basically, you're doing a 3 1/2 semester out of 4 semesters of RN school. You might be better off just doing a traditional RN program (of some sort, even accelerated program types)... at least here in California.



What do you get out of this? LVN /Associates? Sounds a bit quick for the RN...


----------



## Tigger (Mar 14, 2012)

My current plan is to knock off as many prerequisite courses as possible while getting my BA. Then hopefully finding an 18 month BSN program. If I wasn't in school already I'd be looking to get the prereqs done at community college instead.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 14, 2012)

DPM said:


> What do you get out of this? LVN /Associates? Sounds a bit quick for the RN...




my school has a 12 month accelerated BSN program for people who already have a Bachelor's degree. Its a great way to transition quickly into the field however I have heard from a few people it is very stressful and hard to actually retain the information you get. However If you are already a Medic I am sure it would be much easier than say a Psych major with no health care experience.

Here is the link if you want some basic info. I am sure there is a college with a similar program around you.
http://www.barnesjewishcollege.edu/?id=5157&sid=1


----------

